# [Aporte] Clase D 2.1 fuente simple 12v basado en TL494



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2012)

Les comparto un ampli 2.1 que hice para un mediacenter hecho con una PC. Tambien sirve para usar sencillamente en una PC de escritorio.

La idea era hacer un ampli clase D, con fuente de alimentacion 12V para quedar metido dentro del gabinete de la PC y prender con la fuente de la misma, poner unas fichas RCA en la parte trasera de la compu que fueran directo a los parlantes.

Ademas, mi objetivo era jugar un poco con el TL494, que hay hasta abajo de las piedras (tip: hay uno casi seguro en cada fuente de PC rota por ahi), para ver que se podia sacar de el. Este ampli, una vez regulados los preset de bias (5K) anda a la primera. Lo tengo montado en protoboard (proximamente, se viene el PCB) y no he realizado mediciones pero suena muy bien! buen volumen, sin distorsion audible, bajos fuertes y mucha sensibilidad de entrada. Con la salida de auriculares de la PC, tengo que poner los preset de regulacion de volumen bien abajo.

Ademas, los canales izq y derecho estan realimentados para reducir distorsion. Esta realimentacion es sencilla y no depende de impedancia de parlante ni variaciones de voltaje de alimentacion (que no habria ya que la fuente de PC es bastante bien regulada) Obviamente tambien sirve para conectar un mp3 en un auto y tener un stereo barato 

Para el requerimiento de potencia que yo tengo, usar mosfets a la salida es una bestialidad. Con dejar en los canales izq y der simplemente los transistores drivers de mosfet (poniendo diodos schotty de proteccion) ya suena bastante bien, pero con mosfets es simplemente mejor. Se pueden dejar esos transistorcitos, yo lo probe, pero no se que puede pasar a la larga ya que son chicos.

Lo estoy usando con parlantes de 4 ohms: un par de satelites chicos y un sub que tengo de un equipo comercial comun para PC. Suena mas que suficiente para que lo tenga que usar a bajo volumen.

El filtro pasabajos esta formado por un TL074, en el cual la señal de los 2 canales entra mezclada (gracias ezavalla por la ayuda!!) y pasa por un filtro de 4to orden con frecuencia de corte aproximada en 100hz.

Este diseño tiene un pequeño truco para saltear un inconveniente del TL494 como modulador PWM. Este integrado tiene un dead-time fijo y, por medio de un diodo 1N5819 (Esta mal en el esquema como 1N5919 pero no puedo re-subirlo corregido aca) lo que hago es que el pin GND del TL494 este aprox 0.2 V "mas arriba" de masa. Entonces, al conectar el pin DTC del integrado a masa a traves de una resistencia de 100K, hago que dicho pin este a -0.2V con lo cual se elimina el dead-time interno y el integrado puede ir de 0% a 100% de duty cycle. (Ver el datasheet del integrado)

El PWM es de una frecuencia de aprox 268 Khz con el capacitor y resistencia elegidos. El limite segun datasheet del integrado es 200khz pero los 3 que use (distintos en aspecto y distinto lote obviamente) anduvieron sin problemas. Si tienen problema pueden subir el valor de la resistencia 3K9 de la pata 6 del integrado de sub. Con esto bajan la F.

Los 3 integrados estan conectados en modo maestro-esclavo, donde el integrado de subwoofer es el que genera la diente de sierra y los otros 2 simplemente usan esa. Con esto se evita el problema de batido de distintas frecuencias portadoras.

Con los preset de 5K que van al pin 1 se regula el BIAS. Aproximadamente 2.54v es el valor que hay que tener en la pata 1 para que el integrado tenga 50% de duty a la salida. IMPORTANTE: Con capacitor de salida esto no es critico (salvo por distorsion), pero si lo hacen full-bridge este bias es importante para que no haya valor DC en los terminales del parlante. Se puede medir sin conectar el mismo hasta obtener un par de mV o cero. En caso full-bridge adicionar un capacitor de 100uF entre el pin 1 y masa de cada integrado.

Este diseño esta basado en algunas ideas propias expuestas aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/163273/ _y en trabajos existentes como el expuesto aqui http://geekcircuits.com/2010/07/class-d-amp-using-tl494-dc-to-dc-converter-chip-2/

No pretendi que sea hi-fi sino simple, barato, con componentes faciles y entretenido  Sin embargo quede sorprendido por el resultado, por eso quise compartirlo aca.

Como explique antes, los mosfets de salida quedan super-sobrados, en mi caso van absolutamente sin disipador (para este V de alimentacion).

Por ultimo: En estos amplificadores, en todos los diseños, se pone un filtro pasabajos con inductor + capacitor a la salida. En este caso, simplemente no hizo falta, y en pro de la simpleza lo deje asi. Los parlantes no estan sufriendo por eso (van frios). Seguramente con un inductor BIEN calculado sea mejor, pero se escapa de mi objetivo y poner inductores que tengan a mano sin calculos lleva a un sonido desastroso (lo probe!!)

Ideas:
- Se puede fabricar una mini smps con un MC34063 y un toroide de filtro de PC para llevarlo a mas voltaje (hasta 40v sin arreglos especiales. Ver datasheet del TL494. Ojo con el voltaje del operacional)
- Se pueden poner los transistores de salida del TL494 invertidos, es decir, uno emisor comun y otro seguidor emisor y hacer un full bridge para duplicar la potencia. Ojo con el deadtime.
- Se puede (lo hice y anda, pero despues quise abaratar el proyecto) Poner antes de los transistores drivers, un CD4030 para tener la señal pwm invertida y manejar un full-bridge con estos mismos mosfets.

En fin, en honor a la verdad, esta misma etapa de potencia la use haciendo un clase D mas tradicional, con un op-amp como generador de triangular y comparadores para hacer el PWM. Todo con fuente simple... funciona, pero me gusta el resultado de tener un ampli entero dentro de un chip de fuente, y que suene mejor (a mi gusto) que los integrados de audio jeje.

En estos dias armo la PCB y la subo aca por si alguien quiere jugar con esto 

Bueno, eso es todo, si a alguien le interesa pregunte nomas.

Versión corregida : Clase D - TL494 - revisado.pdf


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 4, 2012)

Me parece realmente interesante este proyecto.
Sencillo y ademas con componentes; digamos que, faciles de conseguir. Y si dices que no hace falta filtros, mas sencillo todavia.

Lo de Full bridge suena interesante, pero no obstante, segun entiendo, la modulacion suele ser diferente. Aun asi, seguramente funciona bien, y es una forma de duplicar la potencia, supongo.

Creo que en el circuito que subiste el MOSFET de canal-P de salida, el Drain y el Source estan al reves (te habras equivocado al dibujar, supongo).

Gracias por el aporte, y un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2012)

Muy buen diseño!!!!
Que cosa tan simple e interesante que has pensado!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Me gustó mucho mucho  y sencillito


----------



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2012)

eL1ct dijo:


> Me parece realmente interesante este proyecto.
> Sencillo y ademas con componentes; digamos que, faciles de conseguir. Y si dices que no hace falta filtros, mas sencillo todavia.



No me han hecho falta. Por supuesto, seria bueno ponerlos pero se puede evitar ese problema 



eL1ct dijo:


> Lo de Full bridge suena interesante, pero no obstante, segun entiendo, la modulacion suele ser diferente. Aun asi, seguramente funciona bien, y es una forma de duplicar la potencia, supongo.



En full bridge, mientras medio puente esta a positivo, el otro medio tiene que estar a negativo. Esto se puede lograr poniendo cada transistor del TL494 de forma diferente (uno en emisor comun y otro emisor seguidor) con lo cual tenes un PWM normal y uno inverso. La mejor forma seria dejarlo como esta, y adicionar dos compuertas XOR (CD4030) en las cuales 1 entrada de cada una va al PWM del TL494 y las otras dos entradas, 1 a positivo, otra a negativo. Con esto tendria un PWM normal y otro inverso en las salidas de las XOR para manejar el full bridge. El feedback se tomaria de uno de los pares de mosfets (aquel cuya salida sea inversa a la entrada de audio del tl494)

Si nos ponemos mas exquisitos, se toma de ambas mitades del half bridge a un AO puesto como diferencial y esa salida puede ir al feedback (esto ya es mucho lio... con tomarlo de una mitad anda perfecto! mis primeras pruebas con este integrado fueron en full-bridge)



eL1ct dijo:


> Creo que en el circuito que subiste el MOSFET de canal-P de salida, el Drain y el Source estan al reves (te habras equivocado al dibujar, supongo).



*IMPORTANTE*: Si, exactamente como decis! aca adjunto el esquematico corregido. Quedo feo ahora jeje el livewire no tiene para invertir verticalmente un componente

Gracias eza, dosme! (estuve a punto de hacer el tuyo de 3 transistores! muy bueno! pero queria clase D)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2012)

Casi todos las etapas en clase D que he visto ( excepto esta ) llevan un inductor a la salida de los fet de potencia, en serie con el altavoz y éste a masa. Esta etapa parece el clásico push-pull con condensador a la salida típico de las etapas con fuente de alimentación simple.
Durante el semiciclo positivo el electrolítico se carga en serie con el altavoz, y durante el negativo, se descarga a masa, también en serie con el altavoz.Depende de que conduzca el final canal N ó canal P. Los puristas del foro ( que hay muchos y tienen en vez de oídos frecuencímetros  ) siempre han rechazado las etapas con alimentación simple porque el condensador puede limitar la respuesta en bajos, pero al precio que están los altavoces son una magnífica protección pues en caso de cortocircuitarse un final, nunca llegará la alimentación a la bobina móvil del altavoz. ¿ Porqué no lleva un inductor a la salida ?. No he construido nunca ningún clase D ( hay magníficos circuitos en el foro ) precisamente por la dichosa bobina. Me parece un grandísimo aporte por su sencillez y seguro que gran calidad.
Te rogaría que detalles el montaje del circuito ( pcb, conexionado. etc.... ) y cuando así sea que San Fogonazo lo eleve a destacado que es donde ascienden los buenos circuitos a pasar el resto de sus días.
Un abrazo a todo el foro y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2012)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Casi todos las etapas en clase D que he visto ( excepto esta ) llevan un inductor a la salida de los fet de potencia, en serie con el altavoz y éste a masa. Esta etapa parece el clásico push-pull con condensador a la salida típico de las etapas con fuente de alimentación simple.



Correcto, la forma de hacerlo seria con inductor pero para esta potencia, en este diseño no hizo falta y complicaria (no tanto) las cosas. No es push pull como los amplis de audio porque los transistores trabajan conduciendo o no, en vez de lineal (corrijanme si me equivoco, en audio push pull es lineal) por esa razon, practicamente no disipa potencia en forma de calor.

Un dato: Usando lampara serie, en protoboard y con el volumen de audio un 10% aprox, el tester me marca 280 mA de consumo y el volumen es mas que suficiente para una habitacion (debe ser el doble el consumo ya que el tester es logicamente lento) La potencia teorica de este engendro tendria que ser de 12v / 4 ohms = 3A x 12V = 36W pero creo que ese calculo esta mal, ya que no es full bridge, asi que creo que habria que poner 6v en la cuenta. (Alguien me ayuda aqui? jeje)



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Los puristas del foro ( que hay muchos y tienen en vez de oídos frecuencímetros  ) siempre han rechazado las etapas con alimentación simple porque el condensador puede limitar la respuesta en bajos, pero al precio que están los altavoces son una magnífica protección pues en caso de cortocircuitarse un final, nunca llegará la alimentación a la bobina móvil del altavoz.



Bueno, es cierto pero para eso le puse un capacitor grandote en la salida a subwoofer. Te aseguro a "a oido" los bajos son fuertes  La limitante de bajos que yo conozco en caso de salida desacoplada es la capacidad del capacitor de salida.



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿ Porqué no lleva un inductor a la salida ?



Deberia tenerlo, pero no hizo falta, la respuesta en agudos (otra vez, "a oido") es muy buena!



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No he construido nunca ningún clase D ( hay magníficos circuitos en el foro ) precisamente por la dichosa bobina.



El primero de ejtagle con TL074 es magnifico! lo tengo hace un par de años como subwoofer en el auto, pero para ese caso no le hacia falta bobina.

Esta propuesta que hago es interesante mas que nada para aprovechar componentes tirados y resulta en algo que, a mi criterio, tiene muy buena calidad, muchisimo mas de lo esperable para el objetivo de este integrado!

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. Este fin de semana voy a pasar a hacer la PCB para ya terminarlo definitivamente. Adjunto una foto del desarrollo en el protoboard (seguramente la calidad mejore aun mas en PCB) por si les interesa verlo. Esta foto es de cuando estaba probando que filtro pasa-bajos hacer, por lo tanto, el integradito chico que se ve cerca de los presets es el pasa-bajos viejo, no el del esquematico. (que esta adaptado para fuente simple a partir de uno de ezavalla)

Tambien, si se quiere, se puede poner un pasa altos pasivo en las entradas del TL494 en los canales stereo, para eliminar desde 100hz hacia abajo en los medios, y asi mejorar mas la calidad sonora. En mi caso los parlantes son chicos y casi no reproducen esas frecuencias pero estoy seguro que si aplico ese filtro mejoran aun mas. (Lo voy a plantear en el PCB)

Un par de datos mas:

En vez de mosfets, tambien lo hice andar bien con transistores BD139-140 conectados en push pull, con sus diodos de proteccion (conectados de la misma forma que los transistores drivers).

Lo que pasa es que esta forma de hacerlo, causa aprox 2.4 v de caida (la suma de los transistores) reduciendo el volumen disponible para tan poco voltaje de alimentacion. Eso si, es mas barato aun 

Tambien se puede usar como salida un par TIP122-TIP127 que son darlington, reemplazando exactamente a los BC337-327 que solo hacen de driver de mosfets (Ojo, NPN a positivo, PNP a negativo es: push-pull, seguidor emisor). La perdida por caida seria la misma que describi antes.

El mejor resultado que consegui es con esos mosfets, no significa que no se puedan usar otros. IRFZ44 lo probe, por ejemplo en canal N (habria que ver cual en canal P) pero como yo justo tenia esos "complementarios" puse esos. Pero en fin... pongan lo que tengan a mano que para eso es este diseño!

Tambien use para la salida cosas mas estramboticas, como un L298 que tendriamos en un solo integrado: 1 salida full-bridge para sub y 2 half bridge. La contra que tiene por lo que lo descarte es que es lento: anda bien hasta los 40khz y si bien "anda" distorsiona un poquito. A 100khz tambien anda pero tiene bastante deadtime incorporado. Ademas es caro


----------



## 0002 (Oct 5, 2012)

Muy bonito el aporte , aunque pareciera algo didáctico, algo muy bueno puede salir a la larga.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 8, 2012)

Bueno, por fin termine de hacer el PCB. Resulto mas complicado de lo que pensaba por las conexiones.

*Aclaro: No esta probado aun, uselo a su propio riesgo. Cuando lo termine de armar y sepa que no cometi ningun error en el conexionado de la PCB, entonces ahi lo voy a comentar aqui.*

Lo comparto para que, si les interesa hacer alguna sugerencia realizable para el mismo, la hagan.

Adjunto el archivo PCB de PCB Wizard, un par de PDF generados con la impresora virtual (creo que estan a escala, si los hacen, verificar antes de pasar la plancha) y un par de imagenes de como seria el circuito montado.

Prepare todo para poner los mosfets todos juntos en un disipador que dispongo (con mica aisladora, claro), que se acuesta sobre la placa y quedan las aletas de un lado hacia arriba. Es de una fuente de PC. Notaran que no hay planos de masa tradicionales de pcb wizard. Yo hago los mios propios ruteando un track de 0.3 mm porque las placas las hago en mi plotter casero, entonces, relleno esas areas con el marcador edding cuando el plotter termina su trabajo 

En lineas generales, el PCB sigue el esquematico tal cual, con la excepcion de un par de capacitores de desacople que agregue y que, en la entrada VCC de cada TL494 puse una resistencia de bajo valor (a calcular aun) para que, junto con el capacitor electrolitico, haga de pasabajos para filtrado.

Tambien agregue un toroide de fuente de PC en la entrada de 12v para lo mismo.

Lo que menos me gusta de este PCB que hice, es tener que tomar la alimentacion de los integrados desde el mismo lugar donde se alimentan los transistores drivers. Espero que esto no sea una fuente grosera de ruido y que el filtro sirva  Sugerencias al respecto? Tambien hay un par de puentes que evitaria si me diera la cabeza para encontrar un mejor lugar jeje.

Bueno, pronto comentare si el PCB esta bien o hay algo que cambiarle... que lo disfruten!


----------



## seaarg (Oct 10, 2012)

Bueno, comparto novedades,

El PCB del post anterior funciona perfectamente, lo arme anoche y ya estoy disfrutando del ampli. Apenas pueda subo fotos.

Una correccion solamente: En el PCB los zeners de la realimentacion tienen el catodo marcado al reves. (Van con anodo a masa, como en el esquematico). Tambien en el PCB, un par de electroliticos y ceramicos en la linea de alimentacion no estan en el esquematico. Ahi van 100uF y 100nF.

En el PCB, la alimentacion de los TL494 (12v, pin 12) se conecta al positivo que viene de los transistores drivers a traves de una resistencia de 24 ohms (o alguna chica que tengan por ahi). Esto forma un pasabajos. Pueden ponerla o puentear.

En mi caso, por disponibilidad de materiales, los 3 electroliticos que van entre vcc y gnd al lado de cada mosfet, los puse de 2200uF x 16 V. Esta siendo suficiente.

Tambien cambie la RT del TL494 (pin 6 del TL494 de subwoofer) por 5K1 para bajar de 270khz a 200khz aprox. Si bien anda perfecto con la indicada en el esquematico, quise bajar la F para no salirme de los limites del datasheet del integrado.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2012)

muy buen aporte seaarg ¡¡¡
muy lindo el PCB y parte muy bien documentado ¡¡
felicitaciones 
saludos


----------



## seaarg (Oct 11, 2012)

Gracias, aca como prometi, adjunto una foto del ampli terminado y funcionando. Puede servir para referencia de armado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2012)

seaarg dijo:


> Les comparto un ampli 2.1 que hice para un mediacenter ........



! Gracias por el aporte ¡


----------



## Edgardo1989 (Feb 2, 2013)

Muy buen montaje felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo. Unas preguntas que potencia da y en Que impedancia? Y que potencias puede dar en full bridge y alimentandolo con 40v como mencionaste?


----------



## seaarg (Feb 3, 2013)

De nada edgardo. Mas arriba en uno de los posts explico que potencia teorica podria tener pero la verdad es que el calculo de la misma escapa de mis conocimientos en este caso. (no tengo idea de como calcular algo que tiene capacitor a la salida)


----------



## eritronc (Feb 21, 2013)

hola, no te preocupes al momento de calcular la potencia con el condensador a la salida, se supone que se utiliza con un valor lo suficientemente grande como para que no actue como filtro pasa-altos, entonces no es necesario considerarlo al momento de determinar la potencia.
no estoy seguro de como trabaja este tipo de amplificador, me he metido poco con ellos, extraño la bobina a la salida que cumple la funcion de dejar pasar al parlante la componente fundamental de la señal modulada en ancho de pulso que entrega a la salida (asi es como funciona, mientras mas ancho de pulso, mayor potencia, y la bobina se encarga de transformar esos peak de voltajes en corrientes suaves, que aumentan a medida que aumenta el ancho del pulso). esa bobina no es tan facil de calcular en todo caso, depende de la impedancia de la carga, y la respuesta en frecuencia deseada del amplificador, si no me equivoco.


----------



## seaarg (Feb 22, 2013)

Exacto, hay muchos hablado sobre la bobina en los threads del ampli de ejtagle y lleva bastante calculo implicado entiendo.


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 3, 2013)

Buenas a todos, quisiera saber si para tomar el amplificador del sub como full range solo hay que quitar el filtro paso bajo con el TL074 o habría que cambiar también el capacitor de salida. Muchas gracias


----------



## seaarg (Sep 4, 2013)

Tendrias que quitar toda la parte del operacional, modificar las resistencias de entrada al tl494 para imitar lo que hay en los canales izq y derecho y poner un potenciometro de volumen en la entrada (que en el sub esta puesto en el filtro)

No te olvides del capacitor de entrada que en el canal de sub es parte del pasabajos y deberias ponerlo si quitas el filtro.

El capacitor de salida podes dejarlo asi nomas. A mas grande el capacitor, mejor respuesta en graves pero no afecta agudos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, mucho interesante el proyecto sin dudas alguna pero la ausencia de lo filtro passa bajo "L" y "C" con frequencia de corte un poco mas alta de la maxima frequencia que ese amplificador deve responder en la salida de lo amplificador clase "D" es una lastima irreparavel  porque enbora nosotros (los humanos) no podemos oyir la frequencia de comutaciõn (200Khz o mas )pero esa existe, es mui fuerte  y lo altavoz o artoparlante a transforma en calor una vez que la inercia mecanica del no permite responder a tan alta frequencia .
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## seaarg (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola daniel,

Si bien lo que decis es cierto, a estas potencias no genera problemas. Ya hace 1 año aproximadamente que tengo andando este amplificador en mi media center y los parlantes (que son chicos) siguen bien. Como veo peliculas con el, son periodos de funcionamiento de al menos 2hs seguidas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

estuve yo analizando con mucho cuidado ese proyecto y en un atmo tuve una idea que será sinplesmente barbara si quizaz funcionar a contento. La idea es enplear un modulador AM para transmissores de onda media (530 a 1700Khz) o ondas curtas (2 a 30 Mhz) incluso la banda ciudadana (27Mhz) enbasado en ese mismo  proyecto pero con pequenas adaptaciones tal como un filtro "L y C" con un inductor serie seguido de un capacitor para tierra, quitamos lo capacitor electrolitico de 470uF y con esa  salida alimentamos un transmissor de RF CW (onda continua). Lo inductor podemos enplear uno sacado de una vieja fuente ATX de un ordenador personal ( PC) , lo capacitor deve sener un tipo poliester metalizado .  Sin audio tenemos en la salida aproximadamiente VCC/2 y con audio  tenemos una escursion de 0 Volts hasta VCC ao ritmo de lo audio , alimentamos lo transmissor de RF CW ( onda continua) con esa saida y listo tenemos en manos un moderno transmissor de AM o mejor ainda si ese transmissor tener en tu paso final un proyecto enbasado en classe "D" o "E" lo rendimiento final sera maior que lo classico classe "C", bueno por enquanto son solo ideias quizaz algun conpañero radioaficcionado anima en andar adelante con que yo aca aclaro .
!Fuerte abrazo!  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2013)

Fijate si ésta te sirve :


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola Dosme muy bueno el diagrama, pero solo esta explicado el desarrollo de L1, hay dos transformadores mas en la fuente y en la salida de este pero estos no tienen explicación del bobinado. Podrias ilustrarme un poco sobre su construcción? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hola Dosme muy bueno el diagrama, pero solo esta explicado el desarrollo de L1, hay dos transformadores mas en la fuente y en la salida de este pero estos no tienen explicación del bobinado. Podrias ilustrarme un poco sobre su construcción? Muchas gracias.


Los transformadores que no son explicados ja os tiene en la fuente y son los originales .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2013)

Son los *transformadores originales* , el excitador y el de salida Fernando


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 30, 2016)

me gustaria armar una sola etapa ..no la 2.1 se podra?


----------



## shevchenko (May 30, 2016)

Yo lo voy a intentar, quiero armar una etapa y luego otra separada para que  sea más simple aun,  ya tengo un par de fuentes de pc para  reciclar componentes y las placas vírgenes, haber que sale... si haces algo comenta así te sigo! Yo para el finde tendré algo echo!
Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (May 30, 2016)

Por supuesto, se puede armar en mono sin ningun problema. Tener en cuenta que el oscilador en el 2.1 es compartido para las 3 etapas nada mas. Simplemente hay que asegurarse de poner el capacitor de temporizacion en la placa que hagas. (ver datasheet del tl494)

Aclaro una vez mas, esto no es hi-fi. Suena bien pero no es de alta gama.


----------



## rektor (Oct 7, 2016)

hola saludos a todos,yo tambien estoy interesado en armar una etapa para 12v con parlantes de 12" 700w que tengo q modificar o que deberia hacer que calculos y otra cosita es necesario un osciloscopio porq no tengo,desde ya gracias


----------



## lata890 (Jul 24, 2017)

se podra usar esta configuracion con los mosfet y usar fuente simetrica? vi que hay unas fotos en google que lo hacen pero usan diferente el tl494, habria que modificar los transistores driver? o como seria? desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)

TL494 no maneja directamente mosfets.

SG3525 , si


----------



## lata890 (Jul 24, 2017)

usando este esquema se podria y solo cambiando eso de emisor y seguidor, no se mucho de electronica pero si me gustaria armarme este ampli!!
osea solo modificar para que pueda usarlo con fuente simetrica! y asi tendria mas potencia!
Gracias dosmetros por la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)

No entiendo si afirmás o preguntás . . .


----------



## lata890 (Jul 24, 2017)

pregunto, perdon. no se mucho de electronica, no estoy en condiciones de afirmar nada. jeje


----------



## lata890 (Jul 24, 2017)

esta es mi duda especifica. se puede hacer esto? o que modificación habría que hacerle a los npn-pnp? disculpa dosmetros que di tanta vuelta


----------



## seaarg (Jul 24, 2017)

lata890 dijo:


> esta es mi duda especifica. se puede hacer esto? o que modificación habría que hacerle a los npn-pnp? disculpa dosmetros que di tanta vuelta



Estimado, eso no funcionaria debido a que Q1 y Q2 tienen su referencia a GND, o sea tu punto medio de la fuente simetrica. Por esta razon nunca podrias "apagar" Q4.

Amen de que tenes en ese esquematico 2 mosfets canal N y para eso necesitarias hacer un bootstrap.

Para armar este ampli, recomiendo que lo hagas como esta. Para armar algo con fuente simetrica te recomiendo (mucho mejor) que busques en este foro el primer ampli class D que publico ejtagle con mosfets P y N, o sino la version mejorada con solo mosfets N.

Si vas a lo simple, la primera version es excelente y funciona a la primera si lo armas bien. Para subwoofer no necesitas inductor. Para full range si, cuidado con el armado del mismo.

PD: La fuente simetrica en si no seria lo que te daria mas o menos potencia. Es la relacion amperes * volts (P) - eficiencia lo que determina la potencia.


----------



## lata890 (Jul 24, 2017)

dale muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 27, 2017)

En la web hay un clase D con  tl494 IR2110 y fuente simétrica de un  brasileño,  yo lo armé y funciona






Si es que si o si queres usar fuente simétrica con el 494


----------



## lata890 (Jul 27, 2017)

si algo vi de eso... al final me tire por un clase ab y mas adelante cuando sepa algunas cosas mas de estos le mando al tl494!!!


----------



## seaarg (Jul 27, 2017)

Quisiera aclararles que para hacer algo simple el TL494 esta muy bien pero su frecuencia portadora maxima va a ser de 200 khz. Sirve pero no es hi-fi y tiene un problema (mas bien por diseño porque es para fuentes) que no puede ir al 100% del duty cycle. En mi esquematico evito eso con un diodo que genera un bias "negativo" con respecto a GND del integrado.

Ahora, en mi opinion, si nos ponemos a agregar un driver de mosfet como el IR2110 etc, etc, etc entonces yo fabricaria los class D de ejtagle que son hi-fi y profesionales. Es decir, para complicarla mejor me voy a algo con mas prestaciones. (no es que los de ejtagle sean dificiles, para nada)

Tambien se puede hacer lo mismo con un operacional generando una onda triangular y un comparador.

El TL494 es una solucion "ya armada" digamos para hacer un ampli pero nunca hay que olvidar que es un integrado diseñado para fuentes.

PD: Lean , el que quiera hacer esto con fuente partida puede usar el esquematico del link en el post #1 que es este: http://geekcircuits.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/tl494-class-d-power-amp1.png


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2017)

experimentador dijo:


> En la web hay un clase D con tl494 IR2110 y fuente simétrica de un brasileño, yo lo armé y funciona
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fuRPALpDUcM
> 
> Si es que si o si queres usar fuente simétrica con el 494


 

Aquí la página :

http://eletronicasilveira.forumeiros.com/t5703-prototipo-class-d-com-tl494


----------



## hell_fish (Jun 24, 2018)

Buenas noches, estoy armando este amplificador solo una etapa pero tengo una duda ese driver totem pole puede manejar esos mosfet a 40 Vcc ?

otra duda: por que el circuito que adjunto a 20v funciona pero a 40v la señal en los gate se invierte?


----------



## djnanno (Dic 18, 2018)

seaarg dijo:


> No me han hecho falta. Por supuesto, seria bueno ponerlos pero se puede evitar ese problema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recien me encuentro con este excelente post....
No he analizado todo lo dicho en el post, pero anticipo que si lo quieren hacer full bridge, no usaria una cimpuerta normal (CD4030), sino su equivalente HCT con la conversión de nivel correspondiente, ya que la linea CD es media lentona. Igual, si alguien le interesa la idea, vemos de calcularla. Saludos y muchas gracias por el aporte!!


----------



## higuita (Ene 10, 2019)

amigos no se como montar los componentes en los diagramas no hay referencias y la foto no tiene buena resolucion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Mensajes temporales ambos , con el diagrama haces la lista de componentes , con el mismo diagrama y siguiéndolo en el circuito impreso , montas los componentes.


----------



## higuita (Ene 10, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mensajes temporales ambos , con el diagrama haces la lista de componentes , con el mismo diagrama y siguiéndolo en el circuito impreso , montas los componentes.


gracias es que como yo no trabajo el pcb wizard y hay unos archivos que no me abren entonces pense que algo me faltaba, perdon el inductor de que valor es no lo veo en el esquematico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Tampoco leiste el texto porque del inductor se habló


----------



## higuita (Ene 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tampoco leiste el texto porque del inductor se habló


querido amigo dosmetros  quisiera que me colaboraras con esta resistencia que no aparece en el esquema y el capacitor aparece con polaridad contraria en el equematico , estan marcados en rojo. gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2019)

Sigue el esquemático y pon la polaridad correcta según esquemático , sinó el electrolítico pegará contra el techo .

No entendí cual es la resistencia , por favor marcala dibujándola en el esquemático. Gracias


----------



## higuita (Ene 27, 2019)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta querido amigo esta subrayado con circulo rojo, lo de la reistencia en la board, la que esta en medio del electrolitico y el no polarizadoy  esta no aparece en el esquematico debe ir etre los pines 11,12 y 8 del tl 494 y el colector del bc337 segun la pcb ; de que valor sera esta resistencia adjunto imagenes.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2019)

Lo del capacitor es correcto , el garabato de la resistencia no lo entiendo


----------



## higuita (Ene 28, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo del capacitor es correcto , el garabato de la resistencia no lo entiendo


Disculpa pero no soy bueno editando imagenes, en el esquemático no aparece ninguna resistencia entre los pines 11,12 y 8 del tl494 y el colector del bc 337 subraye con rojo el nodo en donde debía ir la resistencia en el esquemático; además indiqué en la pcb la resistencia, espero que me entiendas mira bien no se de que valor es eaa resistencia.

Por favor alguien puede colaborar, no lo he podido montarlo por eso; hay un condensador no polar y una resistencia en serie que va a el colector del bc 337 no se como montaron eso el esquemático esta incompleto por favor alguien podria darme esos valores.
Fiíense en la foto estan.
Gracias


----------



## higuita (Feb 21, 2019)

por favor no he podido terminar el proyecto por que no se el valor de esta resistencia y el condensador alguien podria colaborarme adjunto imagen, es la que esta dentro del circulo negro estoy que lo pongo a sonar y no he podido


----------



## hell_fish (Abr 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes, en esta cuarentena obligatoria que hay en algunos países incluyendo este, me puse a montar este amplificador pero en full-bridge en el protoboard ver primera foto, este suena bien tiene buenos bajos etc.
Segunda foto es una onda de 60 Hz estoy obteniendo 10wrms con 12vdc y trabaja frío aunque tengo un pequeño ringing en la salida antes del filtro Ver 3ra foto pero no tengo mayor inconveniente con eso.
Se me presenta un inconveniente con este amplificador tal vez sea por la simpleza de su diseño y es que cuando no tengo música a la entrada suena con un silbido de alta frecuencia viendo en el osciloscopio tengo un ruido de 2vpp aprox ver última foto, me preguntaba que es ese ruido y que lo produce?, por qué solo suena cuando no hay música?, puede ser batido de frecuencia con la fuente de pc?  Otra cosa ese driver no creo que sea muy sano para los mosfet a un voltaje mayor, como limitó el voltaje de gate sin complicar el diseño, pues como lo dice el autor no vale la pena complicarlo.

Gracias por leerme.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 9, 2020)

higuita dijo:


> por favor no he podido terminar el proyecto por que no se el valor de esta resistencia y el condensador alguien podria colaborarme adjunto imagen, es la que esta dentro del circulo negro estoy que lo pongo a sonar y no he podido



@higuita: Hace anios que no ingreso al foro, me mude de pais y logicamente no me traje las cosas. Realmente no recuerdo mucho pero es muy posible que esa resistencia es realmente un inductor de 10mH, o podes usar una R de unos pocos ohm (digamos 10 ohm maximo) era, creo, un simple filtro RC.
El capacitor esta bien en el esquematico. El terminal + esta a GND porque el terminal negativo esta a -0.2v

Desde esa epoca hasta ahora aprendi muchisimo mas, y tambien a usar mejores soft como Kicad  pero ya no tengo tiempo para seguir mi hobby, lamentablemente.


hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes, en esta cuarentena obligatoria que hay en algunos países incluyendo este, me puse a montar este amplificador pero en full-bridge en el protoboard ver primera foto, este suena bien tiene buenos bajos etc.
> Segunda foto es una onda de 60 Hz estoy obteniendo 10wrms con 12vdc y trabaja frío aunque tengo un pequeño ringing en la salida antes del filtro Ver 3ra foto pero no tengo mayor inconveniente con eso.
> Se me presenta un inconveniente con este amplificador tal vez sea por la simpleza de su diseño y es que cuando no tengo música a la entrada suena con un silbido de alta frecuencia viendo en el osciloscopio tengo un ruido de 2vpp aprox ver última foto, me preguntaba que es ese ruido y que lo produce?, por qué solo suena cuando no hay música?, puede ser batido de frecuencia con la fuente de pc?  Otra cosa ese driver no creo que sea muy sano para los mosfet a un voltaje mayor, como limitó el voltaje de gate sin complicar el diseño, pues como lo dice el autor no vale la pena complicarlo.
> 
> Gracias por leerme.



Correctisimo! mucho despues de este ampli aprendi mas y definitivamente subir el voltaje no va a ser sano para los gate de los mosfets. Minimamente habria que ponerle un zener a cada uno (para seguir con la filosofia de sencillez)

Sobre el ruido, no lo recuerdo. En esa epoca solo disponia de un multimetro asi que tampoco tuve oportunidad de evaluarlo demasiado, mas que a oido.


----------

